# Soundcard .cal file versus SPL meter .cal file?



## myrison (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all - 

Quick question that I can't seem to answer from reading the help files. I am using the newer RS Analog meter for calibrating my sub and cannot figure out if I should be using a self-generated CAL file from my soundcard (created through a loopback connection from SPL meter to soundcard) as described in the help files or if I should use the SPL-meter-specific .cal files that are available for download on the forums.

Can someone please advise?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

They're both used, and are both necessary.

The soundcard cal file is created using the soundcard calibration routine and saved and pointed to by REW on the Settings page under Soundcard tab.

The meter calibration file is downloaded and saved and pointed to by REW on the Settings page under the mic/meter tab. 

brucek


----------



## myrison (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for the response Bruce. That's what I needed.


----------

